# This is the last form I'm ever filling, please help me!



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

xForgottenOne said:


> Yes, I have. When I got unsure about my type, I started looking into cognitive functions more and I figured xSFJ or xNTP would suit them best. I can relate to INTP, but I'm not sure if I'm an intuitive...


ISFJ doesn't seem like a bad bet either.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

xForgottenOne said:


> Thanks, this is a really useful reply, but I'm sure I'm not a Fi-dom. Maybe I'm an ISFJ?


 I was using MyersBriggs for that list, not Cognitive Functions. I, for example, am a MyersBriggs INTP / Cognitive Functions ENFP, and it sounds like you're a MyersBriggs ISFP / Cognitive Functions INTP.

If you like Cognitive Functions (Ti/Ne followed by Si) more than you like MyersBriggs (Introvert, Sensor, Feeler, Perceiver), then you should count yourself lucky that your functions line up so well with a 4-letter code (INTP); the vast majority of other people's functions don't line up nearly so cleanly (although mine do come pretty close).


----------



## xForgottenOne (Mar 7, 2015)

Simpson17866 said:


> I was using MyersBriggs for that list, not Cognitive Functions. I, for example, am a MyersBriggs INTP / Cognitive Functions ENFP, and it sounds like you're a MyersBriggs ISFP / Cognitive Functions INTP.
> 
> If you like Cognitive Functions (Ti/Ne followed by Si) more than you like MyersBriggs (Introvert, Sensor, Feeler, Perceiver), then you should count yourself lucky that your functions line up so well with a 4-letter code (INTP); the vast majority of other people's functions don't line up so cleanly (although mine do come pretty close).


I've always found the correlation between MBTI and cognitive functions weird, and I completely agree with the link in your signature. I think having both a MBTI and a cognitive functions type is a good way to solve this "problem".


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Simpson17866 said:


> I was using MyersBriggs for that list, not Cognitive Functions. I, for example, am a MyersBriggs INTP / Cognitive Functions ENFP, and it sounds like you're a MyersBriggs ISFP / Cognitive Functions INTP.


How is that even possible? Aren't the functions the same? Whenever I hear things like this I think mistypings are involved.


----------



## xForgottenOne (Mar 7, 2015)

I find the Cube by 3d Psyche really interesting too. I've taken it a lot of times, and score Theoretical (xNTx) or Ideational (ENxP) most of time.
I'm really starting to think I might be an xNTP!


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

@xForgottenOne,

Hmm, sorry this is late. Anyway, I think you us Si/Ne and Ti/Fe, I really do not see any Fi/Te, and your creative ability seems very Ne/Si, since Ne is "creativity", per se.

Just from this, I would say either INTP, ISFJ, or maybe a quiet ENTP. Not ESFJ, you're definitely not that.

This is my personal opinion, take it with a grain of salt.

Could someone explain why they think you're an ISFP...?


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Blue Soul said:


> How is that even possible? Aren't the functions the same? Whenever I hear things like this I think mistypings are involved.


I think it's like... Someone can be Clasically Extroverted, Be in the Feeler axis on M+B scale, be on the intuitive scale, and be considered a "Perciever" by the Myers and Briggs test but still have Introverted Thinking dominance and Ne aux when it comes to cognitive functions. (Like I _always_ officially test as an INFP [due to my anxious qualities and social anxiety], but on cognitive functions tests I'm almost always an ENFJ.) I think that's probably what @Simpson17866 is referring to, something along those lines. (Correct me if I'm wrong!)


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> @xForgottenOne,
> 
> Hmm, sorry this is late. Anyway, I think you us Si/Ne and Ti/Fe, I really do not see any Fi/Te, and your creative ability seems very Ne/Si, since Ne is "creativity", per se.
> 
> ...


I was thinking ISTP because I definitely saw more of the Ni/Se axis, but a lot of the things seemed more Se to me (to be honest, especially the roller coaster answer). Also, the Ti-dominance came in for me because I didn't see _that_ much Fe or Ni enough to be INFJ, and some answers could be seen as Ti-influenced (if not outright Ti). 

Where are you seeing Ne/Si? (Not objecting, just confused as you were.)


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

alittlebear said:


> I think it's like... Someone can be Clasically Extroverted, Be in the Feeler axis on M+B scale, be on the intuitive scale, and be considered a "Perciever" by the Myers and Briggs test but still have Introverted Thinking dominance and Ne aux when it comes to cognitive functions. (Like I _always_ officially test as an INFP [due to my anxious qualities and social anxiety], but on cognitive functions tests I'm almost always an ENFJ.) I think that's probably what @Simpson17866 is referring to, something along those lines. (Correct me if I'm wrong!)


I'm not really familiar with Cognitive Functions (is this another theory or what?). I was kind of hoping someone would correct/educate me. ^^

Like how sometimes I'll test as LIE (ENTj) in socionics with ILI (INTp) 97% as likely, and that makes sense because they run on the same cognitive functions. On the other hand, for instance being Ni-Te-Fi-Se in one system and being Ne-Ti-Fe-Si wouldn't make much sense at all though, right? To me that would be a sign of mistyping in some way, get my point?


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Blue Soul said:


> I'm not really familiar with Cognitive Functions (is this another theory or what?). I was kind of hoping someone would correct/educate me. ^^


Oh, I didn't realize! Maybe you are and you just don't know them? Introverted Feeling (Fi), Extroverted Feeling (Fe), Introverted Sensing (Si), Extroverted Sensing (Se), Introverted Thinking (Ti), Extroverted Thinking (Te), Introverted Intuition (Ni), Extroverted Intuition (Ne)? If you haven't heard of these things and have no clue what I'm talking about, I would be glad to send you come links to get you started on that

I'm a bit surprised (not in a negative way, just genuinely surprised) if you aren't familiar with these terms. You've made quite a few posts here, and you've never seemed like one of those people who's never heard of cognitive functions before. (Usually they show confusion with the system in their earlier posts, which I don't recall with you? Hmm.) 

But yes, if you need links on cognitive functions I can provide you with some shortly.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

alittlebear said:


> Oh, I didn't realize! Maybe you are and you just don't know them? Introverted Feeling (Fi), Extroverted Feeling (Fe), Introverted Sensing (Si), Extroverted Sensing (Se), Introverted Thinking (Ti), Extroverted Thinking (Te), Introverted Intuition (Ni), Extroverted Intuition (Ne)? If you haven't heard of these things and have no clue what I'm talking about, I would be glad to send you come links to get you started on that
> 
> I'm a bit surprised (not in a negative way, just genuinely surprised) if you aren't familiar with these terms. You've made quite a few posts here, and you've never seemed like one of those people who's never heard of cognitive functions before. (Usually they show confusion with the system in their earlier posts, which I don't recall with you? Hmm.)
> 
> But yes, if you need links on cognitive functions I can provide you with some shortly.


No, you misunderstand, I know those very well of course. 

Maybe I just misunderstood @Simpson17866 in how he capitalized "Cognitive Functions". I was thinking it was some test on a site. *flies away*


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Blue Soul said:


> No, you misunderstand, I know those very well of course.
> 
> Maybe I just misunderstood @Simpson17866 in how he capitalized "Cognitive Functions". I was thinking it was some test on a site. *flies away*


Haha, okay. I just saw some of your posts in the Cognitive Functions forum and went _wait, he knows what cognitive functions are! _

Some people consider the Myers and Briggs test different from the types based on Jungian cognitive functions. (For example, JK Rowling is an INFJ in MBTI because she uses Intuition over Sensing, but she's still an Si-dominant by Jungian standards.) 

Sorry for misunderstanding you, though. Hopefully I didn't confuse you too much more!


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

alittlebear said:


> I was thinking ISTP because I definitely saw more of the Ni/Se axis, but a lot of the things seemed more Se to me (to be honest, especially the roller coaster answer). Also, the Ti-dominance came in for me because I didn't see _that_ much Fe or Ni enough to be INFJ, and some answers could be seen as Ti-influenced (if not outright Ti).
> 
> Where are you seeing Ne/Si? (Not objecting, just confused as you were.)


Oh, I just sort of went on the limb that if a person is capable of generating a ton of ideas, they probably have Ne. This may be wrong, and I can see where you're getting Se/Ni. ISTP could fit, too.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Oh, I just sort of went on the limb that if a person is capable of generating a ton of ideas, they probably have Ne. This may be wrong, and I can see where you're getting Se/Ni. ISTP could fit, too.


But she doesn't relate to the descriptions of Se. I feel uncomfortable suggesting someone could be a type that they don't relate to the function of.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

alittlebear said:


> But she doesn't relate to the descriptions of Se. I feel uncomfortable suggesting someone could be a type that they don't relate to the function of.


Hmm, well how much are _you_ seeing Se? 

Also, keep in mind it may be best to figure out her dominant function, since typically that is the most prominent (unless it's Ni and then you'll never notice...haha.)


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

alittlebear said:


> Haha, okay. I just saw some of your posts in the Cognitive Functions forum and went _wait, he knows what cognitive functions are! _
> 
> Some people consider the Myers and Briggs test different from the types based on Jungian cognitive functions. (For example, JK Rowling is an INFJ in MBTI because she uses Intuition over Sensing, but she's still an Si-dominant by Jungian standards.)
> 
> Sorry for misunderstanding you, though. Hopefully I didn't confuse you too much more!


I don't see why someone would want to do that though, other than making it slightly more pronouncable when talking about the different types. The dichotomies are just oversimplifications of the cognitive functions anyway.

Not at all, I just hope I didn't confuse _you_ (and derail) too much. ^^


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Hmm, well how much are _you_ seeing Se?
> 
> Also, keep in mind it may be best to figure out her dominant function, since typically that is the most prominent (unless it's Ni and then you'll never notice...haha.)


She says her finest moment was when she went on a roller coaster. (And I looked the coaster up -- it's terrifying, lol.) of course any type can enjoy roller coasters, but I think it's pretty significant that she said she considered that her finest moment. 

I also want to say I'm not sure that figuring out her dominant function first would be the best idea. Introverts are more difficult to see the cognition of. It's not just with Ni, I really think it's with all the introverted functions, their being harder to detect. I mean, we could go that route, but she didn't seem particularly Xi to me in her questionnaire (except maybe a splash of Ni with her wanting forever to be a scientist).


----------



## LunaIscariot (May 22, 2014)

100 % INTP! Everything that you have written correlates perfectly to INTP, even your enneagram 5w6 and your cognitive functions test (Ti/Ne). You have all the NT values (knowledge, power, success, wealth), and you are absolutely an intuitive; your enjoyment and ability to come up with new creative ideas is exactly what your auxiliary Extraverted Intuition does  you probably have a great sense of humour too, and if a sensor wanted to get a PhD, more than likely it's not going to be a PhD in chemical and physical biology hahaha not necessarily because they couldn't but more than likely because they could care less (a bit too abstract). Another dead give away of your Ti dominance is that you said you like to know *why*, you want to know the theory, they reasoning behind logic and ideas. Introverted Thinking is all about analysis for the continuity of your own subjective logic. It's not empirically based like a Te user, as long as it makes sense to you, that's all you care about. Extraverted thinking is pragmatic and efficient and is more fact than theory, and needs objective, empirical, almost sensor like data to analyze. Why vs How.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

alittlebear said:


> She says her finest moment was when she went on a roller coaster. (And I looked the coaster up -- it's terrifying, lol.) of course any type can enjoy roller coasters, but I think it's pretty significant that she said she considered that her finest moment.
> 
> I also want to say I'm not sure that figuring out her dominant function first would be the best idea. Introverts are more difficult to see the cognition of. It's not just with Ni, I really think it's with all the introverted functions, their being harder to detect. I mean, we could go that route, but she didn't seem particularly Xi to me in her questionnaire (except maybe a splash of Ni with her wanting forever to be a scientist).


That doesn't have to be Se, any person can enjoy themselves greatly in that period of time. But I guess...? 

I mean, for me my best time would probably be one day with my best friend in elementary school where we went exploring this beautiful forest, it was really interesting and we discovered a bunch of new places- as well as bonded really well. Either that or the many times I've drawn pictures and bonded with my mom.

Maybe we should avoid typing her based off things like your favorite experience...?


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> That doesn't have to be Se, any person can enjoy themselves greatly in that period of time. But I guess...?
> 
> I mean, for me my best time would probably be one day with my best friend in elementary school where we went exploring this beautiful forest, it was really interesting and we discovered a bunch of new places- as well as bonded really well. Either that or the many times I've drawn pictures and bonded with my mom.
> 
> *Maybe we should avoid typing her based off things like your favorite experience...?*


Yes, I was going to add a point to that extent as well. Given the most successful typing experiences on this forum recently, I don't think it's likely to locate someone's true type from just reading the questionnaire. I know that's how it's been done here for a while, but... I think you're absolutely right that it's difficult to type with just the information given from the questionnaires. The questions should be taken and then asked WHY. Why does someone consider this their proudest moment. Why do they want to do this with their life. Why does this matter to them. I think that's a good starting place from the questionnaire. 

(But I will say... As I said, anyone can enjoy a roller coaster, but it's interesting one would consider that their finest moment. My finest moments are when I'm teaching, helping kids, or helping anyone.. which is pretty dern ENFJ. Of course that's not how it's going to be for everyone - so clear cut - but I would be interested to hear her speak more to why she found that to be her greatest moment, riding the roller coaster.)


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

alittlebear said:


> Yes, I was going to add a point to that extent as well. Given the most successful typing experiences on this forum recently, I don't think it's likely to locate someone's true type from just reading the questionnaire. I know that's how it's been done here for a while, but... I think you're absolutely right that it's difficult to type with just the information given from the questionnaires. The questions should be taken and then asked WHY. Why does someone consider this their proudest moment. Why do they want to do this with their life. Why does this matter to them. I think that's a good starting place from the questionnaire.
> 
> (But I will say... As I said, anyone can enjoy a roller coaster, but it's interesting one would consider that their finest moment. My finest moments are when I'm teaching, helping kids, or helping anyone.. which is pretty dern ENFJ. Of course that's not how it's going to be for everyone - so clear cut - but I would be interested to hear her speak more to why she found that to be her greatest moment, riding the roller coaster.)


Ah, I see.

I guess, thinking about it more, my finest moments are either deeply bonding with someone (Fi) or coming up with new ideas and using my imagination endlessly (Ne.) 

But _still _, let's focus on the why and not the what. 


To find out her perceiving axis (Ni/Se or Si/Ne), should we have her examine a picture?


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Ah, I see.
> 
> I guess, thinking about it more, my finest moments are either deeply bonding with someone (Fi) or coming up with new ideas and using my imagination endlessly (Ne.)
> 
> ...


I'm not the best at picture analysis. @Jinsei of course was good at it, but of course he hasn't been on in a while. I'll tag @hoopla and @angelcat to see if they see Si or Ne, but other than that I'm not sure how to approach figuring out Perceiving functions. I have ideas, but honestly as you can see from my explanation of her possible Se, it's not very deep and kinda stereotype based.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

We can try to analyze her picture analysis though)
Here's one for a shot:








I would recommend a stream-of-consciousness description of what goes through your mind when you look at the picture.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Oswin said:


> We can try to analyze her picture analysis though)
> Here's one for a shot:
> 
> 
> ...


Blank box? Is anyone else just getting a blank box from what Oswin posted. 

(Sorry I'm not trying to be rude. I just don't know if the picture showed up like it was supposed to.)


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh...I'm seeing a picture but I'll try something else:













and a link:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/ishowerinmypants/8626722243/in/photostream

(But the first picture is the best for analysis I'm thinking)


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

alittlebear said:


> I'm not the best at picture analysis. @Jinsei of course was good at it, but of course he hasn't been on in a while. I'll tag @hoopla and @angelcat to see if they see Si or Ne, but other than that I'm not sure how to approach figuring out Perceiving functions. I have ideas, but honestly as you can see from my explanation of her possible Se, it's not very deep and kinda stereotype based.


I'll give it a shot as well, I began studying the differences in Ne/Si and Se/Ni and how it relates to how you perceive images...Ne/Si is easier for me to understand (maybe because that's what I use), but I can discern Se/Ni as well.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> I'll give it a shot as well, I began studying the differences in Ne/Si and Se/Ni and how it relates to how you perceive images...Ne/Si is easier for me to understand (maybe because that's what I use), but I can discern Se/Ni as well.


Alrighty. When she comes back on, we'll see if she wants to give a shot at picture analysis.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

alittlebear said:


> Alrighty. When she comes back on, we'll see if she wants to give a shot at picture analysis.


Alrightly then.

I was wondering though, how does Ni/Se work for you? I'm rather confused by it- especially Ni, since Ni is the most complex of functions.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Alrightly then.
> 
> I was wondering though, how does Ni/Se work for you? I'm rather confused by it- especially Ni, since Ni is the most complex of functions.


I wrote a post on it just yesterday. I'll quote it and tag you on my typing topic.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

alittlebear said:


> I wrote a post on it just yesterday. I'll quote it and tag you on my typing topic.


Alright, thank you. I've been really curious what Ni/Se is like, so I'd love to know.


----------



## xForgottenOne (Mar 7, 2015)

Wow, you're going really fast haha!

I'd like to give a shot to picture analysis, how does it work exactly?


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

xForgottenOne said:


> Wow, you're going really fast haha!
> 
> I'd like to give a shot to picture analysis, how does it work exactly?


 @TelepathicGoose will explain. I think that you just describe what you see in the picture at first glance, your first impression, but Goose will make sure that's what we're supposed to do.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

xForgottenOne said:


> Wow, you're going really fast haha!
> 
> I'd like to give a shot to picture analysis, how does it work exactly?


Alrighty, what you do is look a picture, and basically describe any and all ideas you have when look at it. Basically, stream of consciousness style. Don't filter anything, and keep all the thoughts you have.


----------



## xForgottenOne (Mar 7, 2015)

Okay, let's give this a try! Does someone have a picture?


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

xForgottenOne said:


> Okay, let's give this a try! Does someone have a picture?


Oswin posted one on page 5 that I think would be good for you to use.

Cute avatar, by the way!


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

xForgottenOne said:


> Okay, let's give this a try! Does someone have a picture?


Fascinating 1920x1080px #800195
Here, try this one, it's what I originally tried to post...
I'll try to put it in but it might just show up like a tiny x


----------



## xForgottenOne (Mar 7, 2015)

Okay, here it is:








The first thing I see is mountains. There is a sea behind them. Oh, there's a path! That reminds me of my childhood, my parents used to take me and my brother for long mountain hikes. I didn't really enjoy that, maybe I was too young to enjoy simple things like nature? There isn't a lot of grass, which makes me thing we're at 2000 meters height. I remember the feeling when reaching the top, victory. On most mountains, there's a sign at the top. I have over 50 photos with me and such a sign. But okay, back to the picture. I now see... a bridge? Would there be a huge gap between the mountains? Maybe with the sea under it? Would someone have ever fallen or jumped of that bridge? That'd be quite sad. The sea seems nice, would there be a beach? The picture's name is "Tintagel". What's that? I googled it, it's in England. In the south of England. That's interesting, I'll go on a trip to Plymouth this year. Would nature around Plymouth look the same? 

Okay, that was everything that came to my mind while looking at this.


----------



## xForgottenOne (Mar 7, 2015)

Oops, I saw Oswins new picture too late, I can do that one too, if you want?


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

xForgottenOne said:


> Okay, here it is:
> View attachment 323906
> 
> 
> ...


It's fine about the other picture) Although if you want to, go ahead...maybe it would help make things clearer)
You're very associative in your description, mayyybe Si-Ne?? And seeming to have a lot of both? Anyone else have insights? I'm not getting anything really clear from this
(For the record, yes, there is a gap between the mountains with the sea) This is the castle where King Arthur was supposedly conceived (there used to be a castle there; this picture is really tiny, sorry) )


----------



## xForgottenOne (Mar 7, 2015)

Fascinating 1920x1080px #800195

This picture is really, really interesting. The first thing I notice is the fact that there are two planet/stars/moons. One of them looks like the sun, the other reminds me of the moon, but how can the moon give that much light? Maybe where in a different galaxy, maybe it's not a moon, but something we've never heard of. The next thing I notice is the city. It looks like a really big city, larger than any city I've ever visited. The buildings are so high! I also notice the weird thing on the left, it looks like a UFO that's opening. Maybe aliens really exist, and they travel by UFO's. The UFO is really large, compared to the other buildings. How many aliens would be in there? 100, 1000? The rocks on the right and the plants in the front look like a desert. It seems really dry, as if it haven't rained for months, but the river is filled though. Maybe the river comes from a place where water does fall, where water falls a lot. I think it may be really, really hot over there. Maybe this is what earth will look like in 10000 years? Maybe the climate will be so warm that we can't live there anymore, and aliens will just take over our planet. But then there's that weird moon-ish thing again. Maybe it's another UFO? Maybe UFO's look just like stars, so that humans wouldn't get suspicious if they saw one? That's an interesting theory. But no, stars can't be UFO's, I've never seen a star moving, no one has. At least, not at a big speed. Maybe those aliens just lived in UFO's, waiting untill they could take over the earth?


----------

